
WorkSmart is becoming the benchmark for how people will work in the future - fmakunbound
https://www.crossover.com/worksmart-productivity-tool
======
fmakunbound
I sure hope it doesn't become the way people will work in the future. It's
total surveillance, it takes your picture every 10 minutes and records mouse
activity and pages you're on (according to Glassdoor reviews).

~~~
eloff
What employers really should care about is productivity, not these kind of
poor proxies for productivity, like the classic butts in chairs.

Why not just take a stab at that directly? Granted it's not easy, but could
you really do worse than this?

